# DIY Twin Platform Bed



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It is a work in progress, but the bed is coming along nicely. I think I will finish tomorrow. My daughter said she will paint/glaze/distress it. Blondie is getting excited.

Now before you mortise and tenon guys get your feathers ruffled, this is not my idea. I am building it just like it shows in the plans. It should be just fine.

With all of the rain we are having, I am not sure when I will get to deliver it. I hope to take it to them Sunday, but there is an 80 percent chance of rain all weekend. I can't start the headboard until I get the bed out of the way. I need a bigger work area. :frown:

The project plans are here.
DIY Twin Platform Bed and Headboard - Shanty 2 Chic


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looking good  Mike


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice feet


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yup...
looking good...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll echo the looking good.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike, it seems you never stop. Going all the time. More power to you! A nice job with the bed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Mike, it seems you never stop. Going all the time. More power to you! A nice job with the bed.


Thanks. I guess I am trying to make hay while the sun shines. I'm not getting any younger so it's onward and upward! :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He's just trying to get husband, daddy, and grampa points!!!

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Done! :smile:

This was an easy project. Note that I modified the center support boards from the plan by adding feet to them. That should help protect the carpet. I put a straight edge across and everything seems to be at the same height. And it fit perfectly inside our Chevy Traverse. Let it rain! :grin:

Next week I will work on the headboard. I had a few boards left over so I am thinking about edge gluing several together to keep them out of the scrap pile. :surprise::grin:

Edit: Per the plans, I ripped off the rounded edge on all of the 2x material on the top side. Then during sanding, I knocked off the sharp edge with the sander just enough to make a smooth looking board.

I think Susie plans to paint/glaze the frame. Regardless, before assembly, I sanded everything that shows with 80/120 grit sand paper with the ROS. Then I wiped all the boards down with a wet rag, and we took off to run errands. When I got back, I sanded everything again with 320 grit on the ROS. Those 2x4's are as smooth as a baby's bounkus! :surprise::lol:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, your granddaughter is a lucky young lady.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey... Your 30 days ain't up yet!! 

You're in deep doo-doo Mike, if your eye-guy is a member here.
Aside from that, great looking frame; no surprise there, eh.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Mike. How's the eye going?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

old55 said:


> Nice job Mike. How's the eye going?


Great. No problems. I am on the schedule to do the other one Sept 7th. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, it didn't rain and we got the bed delivered yesterday evening. Now it's up to Blondie's mommy to finish it. She said she wants to use antique white chalk paint and then glaze it. I will post some pics when it's finished.

I just returned from the big box store with the materials to build the headboard. Thank goodness both the blue and orange stores are only about 3 miles from me, so I let them store my stock until I need it! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I let them store it til I can pay for it!!! And I got a Menards 11 miles away besides orange and blue ...... and of course Amazon.

HJ

Make sure you include a couple "hiding" places in that headboard. Kids love those.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The headboard is finished!

Gonna load it up tomorrow and deliver it.
Here are a few pics from the build. Not fine furniture building by any means. There a few cracks, knots and saw marks. Just right for a rustic look.

Note: I went to the big box store to buy some cove moulding. They didn't have any! :surprise:

So, I made my own moulding.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Good job buddy. I wish I had the space to take on such a sizeable project like this 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

